# Realism in gaming.



## Gunners (Feb 20, 2014)

Is starting to get on my nerves. It'd be nice if racing games, sports games and so forth moved into the realm of what was unreal. I'm not exactly against games that simulate real life activities, but at the same time I don't know why developers are limiting themselves to the confines of our world. Some creativity would be nice.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 20, 2014)

Sci Fi used to be the norm, actually. Most popular shooters (quake, unreal, tribes) and some very popular racing games (wipeout, f-zero, mario kart) were not realistic at all, and if you look around hard enough you can still find many games that don't follow the new trends, even for sports games (blood bowl, monday night combat).


----------



## Zaru (Feb 20, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Sci Fi used to be the norm, actually. Most popular shooters (quake, unreal, tribes) and some very popular racing games (wipeout, f-zero, mario kart) were not realistic at all, and if you look around hard enough you can still find many games that don't follow the new trends, even for sports games (blood bowl, monday night combat).



Because when you don't aim for realism, people will not judge it by the standards of realism. It takes away that burden while allowing for a more distinct visual style. 

Ironically, visual realism as implemented by many games tends to break the flow of gameplay. Screen-shaking, sluggish body movement sequences, unskippable animation frames etc.
Those things go directly against the direct control that e.g. shooters of old had.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 20, 2014)

I've had enough of realism in games. I get my dose of realism from... you know, living. Going outside.

I don't want my guy to stumble when shot in a foot, I want him to fly a rocket jump.

//HbS


----------



## Aduro (Feb 20, 2014)

If racing games were realistic almost every player would spend most of your time crashing and then having dozens of levels of grueling physiotherapy, and stop for poor weather every five minutes, and sports would have similar problems. I sometimes enjoy games that are so over-the-top and ridiculous that you never worry about it, like Need for Speed.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 20, 2014)

Aduro said:


> If racing games were realistic almost every player would spend most of your time crashing and then having dozens of levels of grueling physiotherapy, and stop for poor weather every five minutes, and sports would have similar problems. I sometimes enjoy games that are so over-the-top and ridiculous that you never worry about it, like Need for Speed.



Most racing SIMS let you set the level of realism yourself. The truest experience is using wheel and pedals with manual gear, no traction control and all that. It can't simulate the forces of driving in such a vehicle but otherwise there's more than enough realism IF YOU WANT IT.

It's not like realism has to be forced, players can choose how much realism they want in such games.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 20, 2014)

yeah same here i am am tired of realism that what ruined GTA4 and other games too me.

there are retards that want the The Elder Scroll games to have Food and survivor mechanics ,it make me go raging.they should go and hang them self The Elder Scrolls is a Adventure/RPG series not a survivalist one. those stuff belong to mods.

oh an realism camera in first person which make people dizzy.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 20, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Most racing SIMS let you set the level of realism yourself. The truest experience is using wheel and pedals with manual gear, no traction control and all that. It can't simulate the forces of driving in such a vehicle but otherwise there's more than enough realism IF YOU WANT IT.
> 
> It's not like realism has to be forced, players can choose how much realism they want in such games.



They will never really experience true realism with that because it still doesn't take into consideration how the inside of a car and it's weight feels to you.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 20, 2014)

Some FPS games claim to pursue realism, and yet they reduced FOV to a half, or even one-third of the angle we can see.

They claim to be realistic, or pseudo-realistic, but they replaced med kits with regenerating health. Stamina limited to sprinting like 10 meters before having to rest.

//HbS


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 20, 2014)

Mature games for mature gamers, such as myself.


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 20, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Some FPS games claim to pursue realism, and yet they reduced FOV to a half, or even one-third of the angle we can see.
> 
> They claim to be realistic, or pseudo-realistic, but they replaced med kits with regenerating health. Stamina limited to sprinting like 10 meters before having to rest.
> 
> //HbS



praise titanfall for bringing back this type of FPS

[YOUTUBE]0V4ZaFbhYl4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 20, 2014)

Because every freaking "gamer" wants the feeling of being where the action is - to be in the middle of a battlefield or winning the circuit or being a football pro without ever having to leave their couch.

That pursuit of realism - the ideal of being "there" instead of "here" with the dull mundane life - is the reason the industry (Well, not Nintendo) is making games as realistic as possible at the cost of limiting their creativity.

It's not realistic for giant multi-colored squares and items that allow you to toss fireballs or stars that rocket you to another part of the region and teleporting demonic creatures hitting you with beams.



Linkdarkside said:


> there are retards that want the The Elder Scroll games to have Food and survivor mechanics ,it make me go raging.they should go and hang them self The Elder Scrolls is a Adventure/RPG series not a survivalist one. those stuff belong to mods.





_No wonder_ people flock to mods that have "Immersive" in the mod title...

I'm using magic to kill a dragon, realism went out the window a long time ago. I don't want my characters to be dying from hypothermia as a result of exiting a ruin after clearing it and not having storage for the warmer clothes instead of the armor that helps protect them - I want them to clear a ruin and move on to the next one even if they have to dredge a thousand miles in a blizzard wearing some thin leather armor or cold steel.



Hunted by sister said:


> Some FPS games claim to pursue realism, and yet they reduced FOV to a half, or even one-third of the angle we can see.
> 
> They claim to be realistic, or pseudo-realistic, but they replaced med kits with regenerating health. Stamina limited to sprinting like 10 meters before having to rest.
> 
> //HbS





Sure... Complain about regenerating health, I'm sure plenty of gamers will enjoy it when they get killed by a gunshot to the leg and their health completely drains because the developer wanted to show you the cool new bleed out feature that's so realistic.

Cue controllers hitting the walls...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 20, 2014)

I always found realism boring.

See Realism is at the base of a lot of things.

LIke for instance take Miyazaki's works.

Batshit insane fantastical stuff, but it always comes from a place in the heart, and an observation on reality to make that fantastical stuff, compelling to people.

This is the best kind of realism


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> I've had enough of realism in games. I get my dose of realism from... you know, living. Going outside.
> 
> I don't want my guy to stumble when shot in a foot, I want him to fly a rocket jump.
> 
> //HbS



This, hence why I've never been a real fan of games to try emphasize realism so much, and the crazy wacky stuff always catches my.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 21, 2014)

It's okay in some games... but that's the thing SOME games, everyone wants to do it now and it's getting boring already. 

I miss crazy games like Alice.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 21, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Sure... Complain about regenerating health, I'm sure plenty of gamers will enjoy it when they get killed by a gunshot to the leg and their health completely drains because the developer wanted to show you the cool new bleed out feature that's so realistic.
> 
> Cue controllers hitting the walls...


Read my previous post. (4#)


DeathScream said:


> praise titanfall for bringing back this type of FPS
> 
> [YOUTUBE]0V4ZaFbhYl4[/YOUTUBE]


But Titanfall is more or less CoD4 with parkour and mechs. Shadow Warrior and Rise of the Triad are better examples of "bringing back the good old FPS"

//HbS


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm very bored of it from an aesthetics stand point, wouldn't it be cool if Infamous looked more like a comic book instead of photo realism, looking at all the super human things and powers throughout the games.

I think it's one of the reasons say Team Fortress 2 is more appealing to me than Call of Duty.

An actual shooter with a water color look like Valkyria Chronicles would be cool.


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2014)

Less realism in gaming would be nice I suppose as it could lead to developers using some pretty crazy and fun game mechanics especially when it comes to shooters.    Still, I wouldn't want it to completely disappear as there are times when I love playing a realistic shooter like Arma.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 21, 2014)

Arma is more of a sim rather than "realistic game".

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Feb 21, 2014)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> An actual shooter with a water color look like Valkyria Chronicles would be cool.



Man, if the screenshot stylizer filters could ever run in realtime on games, that would look really impressive. 
(Does anyone here even know about that? I only saw it in a neogaf thread where one stylized shot of Crysis 3 made my jaw drop)


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2014)

Haha less realistic games? I'm pretty sure there are way more cartoony, fantasy and sci fi games than there are realistic games. Like, it's not even close a 4:1 ratio probably.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 22, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Haha less realistic games? I'm pretty sure there are way more cartoony, fantasy and sci fi games than there are realistic games. Like, it's not even close a 4:1 ratio probably.


And almost all of them are indie or low production quality... I want a non-realistic triple A FPS 

//HbS


----------

